# Look at this for a pet shop list....



## sugarbunny891 (Feb 10, 2009)

Kens Exotics - Exotic Pet Prices

This is unbelivable would this be a scame or are americains allowed to freely sell rhinos and tigers??


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

omg i want the fennec fox:flrt: i forgot to add some people do buy tigers in america i watched a program


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Think they'll mainly cater for newly opening animal parks and zoos no?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

tbh you can buy them here assuming you have the appriopriate documentation.

There's a website which sells tons of animals. Ligres, Tigons, tigers, lions, meerkats, possums etc. Lots of stuff. I forget the name now but it's been posted on RFUK before


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

That would be TSKA rory and nerys website :2thumb:


As has been said if you have suitable enclosures and correct licences you can buy them here too :lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It does specifically say

No persons will be allowed to put funds down on any Tiger, Lion, or big cat until I have physical proof of a USDA license for the facility which the animal is being sold to. Animals are not held until a deposit is received.
I do not sell Tigers for pets, do not ask _(I don't care who you are and how much money you offer me)_. If any persons are involved in the transport of any big cat, they also will be required to show proof of their USDA license before the animals holding facility will release said animals to any persons. NO EXCEPTIONS!

So clearly it is licensed and regulated to some degree, and he is doing the responsible thing in saying there are no exceptions to them going as pets. There are people in the UK with similar lists, who similarly vet to people with the correct licenses and going to the right homes - with big cats and so forth, there have been Lions available in the UK before but just because you can get them, doesn't mean the vendor is likely to sell to you unless you can show a valid reason for wanting such an animal - ie. breeding programmes, conservation, public education / display etc.

Where do you think small zoos and display places get their animals? Yes a lot are from breeding programmes and exchange from zoo to zoo but if you're just a small independant place you may not be eligible or have anything to offer the big zoos - so you work with a middle man who can source exotics for you.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

we had someone ask how to go about buying a tiger the other night as it goes..

N


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

My mate says he would love to have a Honey Badger.....there's always one!!!:lol2:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Been on that site a few times and it never seems to change. I love the price for the Cloud Rats though :gasp:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

haha yer the cloud rats i was shocked aswel when i first saw it, i agree matt i havent seen the list change in ages! originaly went on there looking at hyenas (not that im getting one lol)
stu


----------



## smokey progg (Feb 20, 2009)

well if i was a zoo i would have a bush baby and some hyenas lol


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

ooo id love the vulture and the black jackal :flrt:


----------

